# help please



## Alex247 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi, I installed ATI tools .26 on my laptop to boost up my game quality but I see no difference what so ever.  I don't understand if I set up ATI tools wrong or what.  I did both the find max memory and find max core but I didn't wait the whole time I aborted like 30 min into each either way all my stats are higher then the default.  so even when I click the load button and play a game there is no difference in the game please help.

laptop stats

HP dv6000
NVIDIA 7400
1.73 GHZ duo
4 GIGs of RAM
XP

ATI tools stats

Default (100.0/270.0)  (200.0/400.0)  (450.0/700.0)

after max  (488.0/658.0)  (488.0/659.0)  (488.0/700.2)


thx
-Alex247


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2008)

Do not use find max core/memory.  Reset back to default.  After that bump up each by 10mhz and test it using find artifacts for a few minutes.  If it's fine, repeat.  Once you start getting artifacts on the screen is when you want to back off on the clocks.


----------



## Alex247 (Jan 21, 2008)

*k*

do i back off all the clocks or just the one that caused it and keep boostin the 2D and low 3D?


----------

